# Jets vs. Power Commander for BF 650i



## ericcarney (Apr 25, 2009)

I put snorkels on my Brute and used 2" single pipe for the intake with 3" to 2" reducer on the box. I have noticed that it dies sometimes when I am switching from neutral into drive or reverse but I don't notice a big difference in power. I wanted to jet it but had a dealer tell me about a power commander that would greatly increase my power and could be programmable through the computer, but the jet kit is $60 and the power commander is $199 (not programmable) or $329 (programmable). Worth the money?


----------



## wood butcher (May 11, 2009)

i think the power commander is for fuel injection


----------



## ericcarney (Apr 25, 2009)

That's what I said, but apparently they make one for the 650 with the carbs. I was looking around and couldn't find one from Dynojet, but found one from Dynatek for the 650.


----------



## ericcarney (Apr 25, 2009)

The question is how much difference is it going to make on a bike with carbs?


----------



## kawa650 (Dec 19, 2008)

Theres no power commander for a carbed Brute, they dont know what there talking about just like every dealer ive ever been to!!

The dynatek will help with performance but wont help on jetting issues


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

right. dynatek is all about timing.
and it disables a few annoyances like the 100 hour belt check and the reverse limiter.


----------



## ericcarney (Apr 25, 2009)

So the general consensus is I should just jet it and save some money.


----------



## ericcarney (Apr 25, 2009)

Or do both


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

both. you will have big smile.


----------

